# Half cock problem???



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 21, 2015)

Hope someone might have an idea ?

I've got a T/C Hawkins percussion that won't lock in on half cock. It goes fine on full. If I pull the lock it works just fine but when I put it back in it might work once but then nope. Anyone got an idea of how to fix? 

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 21, 2015)

If it has the double set riggers, there is usually an adjustment screw on the bottom of the trigger group, sometimes you just have to keep fiddling with it. I went through the same thing with a CVA Mountain Rifle and finally got it adjusted right. Unless there's something in the stock that's physically interfering with the mechanism; but if it worked before and don't now, it's probably just out of adjustment.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 21, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> If it has the double set riggers, there is usually an adjustment screw on the bottom of the trigger group, sometimes you just have to keep fiddling with it. I went through the same thing with a CVA Mountain Rifle and finally got it adjusted right. Unless there's something in the stock that's physically interfering with the mechanism; but if it worked before and don't now, it's probably just out of adjustment.



Ok I think I may have found the problem now remember I'v had this rifle over 30 yrs with no problems till now. I think what's call the fly? worn and chipped a piece off , This is the piece that the lever that goes to the trigger ingages to put it in half cock. Hope this make sense I just can't seem to find a pic that gives me the view I need but I'll keep lookin. If it is the fly then they don't seem to cost to must to replace.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 21, 2015)

Contact Numrich Gun Parts Corp. They have them in stock for $7.50 + shipping! 30+year old Hawken, T/C would probably send you one for FREE!!! Call them FIRST! CVA sent me a WHOLE lock & hammer for a Mountain Rifle that was one of the First Hundred, several years ago!


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 22, 2015)

Sear


----------



## SASS249 (Feb 22, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> Sear



My first thought.  Half cock notches take a pretty good beating and often break.  Also if it works when the lock is removed it is possible you are putting too much tension on the lock screw and bowing the plate.

Regardless, these locks are not complicated and you can probably replace all the parts for a few dollars.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks guys got the part on order should be here this week.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 23, 2015)

SASS249 said:


> My first thought.  Half cock notches take a pretty good beating and often break.  Also if it works when the lock is removed it is possible you are putting too much tension on the lock screw and bowing the plate.
> 
> Regardless, these locks are not complicated and you can probably replace all the parts for a few dollars.




X-2.....Had that problem on my Hawken.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 27, 2015)

Well got what seems to called a fly detent and got it replaced and the problem seems to be fixed 

Tiny piece just above the dime

THANKS for the help..
Mike


----------

